# Problem with MAC Lustre Lipstick.



## CultureBloom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am NW45, lips brown / pink.
I find these lipsticks too transparent.
I tried sophisto and I didn't see the color.
I do not understand why everyone ( and even dark skins ) adore these lipsticks.
I think that a good lipstick should be very pigmented especially on dark skin.

Am I normal?
Maybe I tried a bad color.
Yet sophisto is very popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MACMuse (Dec 19, 2007)

lustres are supposed to be sheer in application, which is part of the reason that they are so popular since they aren't overwhelming. I'm an nc43 and i generally don't have problems with color pay off with these but i would definitely suggest using a liner with these. not just lining the lips but filling the lip in an then adding the lip color. also i would try layering lustres with another lipstick of a different formula, maybe an amplified cream or a frost. hth!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree w/MACMuse - 
I wear and love MAC’s lustre lipsticks. I’m NW45 with lips like yours (top dark brown; bottom pink). But my lips are very full and the lustres do not amplify their shape. I believe w/our lips it is hard to achieve a “uniform” lip color w/lustres because of the different pigmentation. 

The majority of the lipsticks I own are lustres, albeit they are limited edition: Rouge Noir, Culture Bloom, Mellow Flame, Sweet and Single, Fast Lane, Vivacious.

I don’t have a MAC store in my town so I depend on swatches here and other WofC recommendations on this site.

One way you may get the lustres to show up is to put a concealor over your lips, let it set and then apply the color. OR you can try the amplified and matte shades. ON ME, the amplified colors provide a “uniform”, one color look to my lips. I can only wear MAC’s amplified and matte shades in the deeper colors because the lighter colors appear ashy and cartoonish.

Perhaps others here will give additional suggestions in how to wear lustre lipsticks and make recommendations on other finishes and brands in achieving the lip-look you want.

HTH.


----------



## CultureBloom (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone !

"I can only wear MAC’s amplified and matte shades in the deeper colors because the lighter colors appear ashy and cartoonish."

Exactly Isperry, I have underplay and it's horrible on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :Ashy ashy ashy.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 23, 2008)

I only wear the amplified cremes because they have more color and they are thicker in texture and hold a gloss better.  That's my problem with the N collection-its all luster.


----------



## mya_embelson (Jan 23, 2008)

I hate to sound like the bearer of bad news, however M.A.C as with most cosmetic companies do not generate their products with WOC in mind. M.A.C every-so-often which is far and few come out with a WOC of model on their ads.  
You should try Flori Roberts lip glosses they are pigmented just right and give a wonderful finish.


----------



## mya_embelson (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CultureBloom* 

 
_I am NW45, lips brown / pink.
I find these lipsticks too transparent.
I tried sophisto and I didn't see the color.
I do not understand why everyone ( and even dark skins ) adore these lipsticks.
I think that a good lipstick should be very pigmented especially on dark skin.

Am I normal?
Maybe I tried a bad color.
Yet sophisto is very popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Beauty rule of thumb I learned this from Sam Fine and Reggie Wells, " remember you are already a color so when selecting makeup shades, they should enhance the color of your skin not deflect the color of your skin.. meaning when purchasing lipsticks that are meant to enhance the lip area, play up your natural lip color. IE if you have pigmented lips as most WOC have just play up the BOTTOM  lip which is lacking the pigment. Try using your favorite color there.  This is probably the best advice.


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 9, 2009)

I find that my lips are too slippery for lustre lipsticks after using balm, they show up better on drier lips.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_I find that my lips are too slippery for lustre lipsticks after using balm, they show up better on drier lips._

 
I only apply a teeny bit of Carmex and lustre lippies show up fine on me.

Culturebloom, Sophisto shows up on me, but my natural lip colour is all pink. If you want a lustre lippie to show up you can't swipe it back and forth over your lips just the once. You need to apply that baby about four times.

I don't necessarily think lipsticks have to be very pigmented to work on WOC - you don't _have_ to pack on lip colour to compliment your skintone. I'm a big fan of nudes and sheer finishes and rock them cos I know what suits me and will happily play up my cheek colour instead.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_I find that my lips are too slippery for lustre lipsticks after using balm, they show up better on drier lips._

 
This is similar to my problem with lustres.  It slides off too easily...especially when I apply a lipgloss over it.  Just pointless!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love Lustres.  They're perfect for daytime looks IMO.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

wow this thread is almost 2 years old!

I don't mind lustres, but I prefer amplified, mattes and satins. Just because with those ones I don't have to apply as often. I don't have very pigmented lips though, mine are naturally a pale red/pink. Actually 3N, a luster, is my third favourite l/s from MAC.


----------



## smeegal9 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm with you. I love these colors in the tube and on my palm, but if they show up at all,they only last a hot few minutes. I just don't waste my money. I tried using them over and over again,but the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result! LOL


----------



## shimmercoconut (Sep 8, 2009)

I have to disagree that Mac is not for WOC, Mac has soooo many shades to choose from. Their lipsticks are some of the best out there, you just need to find what works for you. My mother and I have a range of mac lipstick shades (i am not sure what foundation shade we are but we have dark skin, prob'y nc 42-43) and everything works fine for us. When I use a lustre I pile that baby on. Mac has had 7 WOC spokesmodels for viva glam and their models reflect a variety of skin tones.


----------



## meela188 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, i love the sheerness of the lustre formula becasue i wear gloss over my lipstick and anything too opaque would not look as attractive. this trick saves me ALOT of money because i fancy bobbi brown glosses and they are tiny, so i usually use a lustre lipstick in the same color range as a base and then finish off with my gloss. The two layers conceal the oigmentation of my lips without looking harsh.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mya_embelson* 

 
_I hate to sound like the bearer of bad news, however M.A.C as with most cosmetic companies do not generate their products with WOC in mind. M.A.C every-so-often which is far and few come out with a WOC of model on their ads. 
You should try Flori Roberts lip glosses they are pigmented just right and give a wonderful finish._

 
It's kind of funny that you mentioned Flori Roberts. I used to work for Flori Roberts many moons ago.  Most makeup companies, i.e. MAC are starting the aim there marketing toward the WOC market because they are realizing that we are steadily in increasing in numbers as well as in economic wealth and that we are strong market of consumers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  WHY DO THINK THAT HIP HOP ARTISTS LIKE LIL' KIM AND MARY J. BLIGE ALONG WITH MISSY ELLIOT AND EVE WERE SO SOUGHTED FOR THEIR ADVERTISING CAMPAIGNS.  WOC OF COLOR WEAR MAKEUP MUCH BETTER THAN THE CAUCASION COUNTERPARTS AND OUR COMPLEXIONS ARE ABLE TO RADIATE IN MORE COLORS.  
I am an NC 45 who has no fear of bright colors and wears them like the queen bee that she is.  Every day at work people are always wondering what eyeshadow, lipstick colors that I will be wearing.  SHINE DIVAS! SHINE


----------

